# Please Pray for Blueberry



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blueberry is undergoing tests at the vet. He had lost weight and his tummy is bloated. The vet says his heart rate is fast also. She will drain some of the fluid and do additional tests on his heart and thyroid. He's not having difficulty breathing, but I think that would have been a matter of time. Please keep him in your prayers. He's such a gentle, loving cat, and he's not quite 11. I am praying for a few more years with him. Nina seems to be so puzzled, poor baby. 

I know that the bloated abdomen can be quite serious, but he has never been outside or around other cats, so it's not FIP. I'm so worried, about him; bless his heart.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Sending lots of healing thoughts Blueberrys way Jeanie! I hope he gets better soon.

[[[[Jeanie]]]]


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope the vet finds something simple and easily fixed and that Blueberry feels much better soon. Lots of prayers for her health and hugs for you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed here. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor Blueberry. Many hugs and prayers for all of you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The test results are unbelievable. Blueberry has never been outside or near any cat which has not been tested. Nevertheless, the news is as bad as it can get. He has FIP, which the vet believes has been latent since he was a kitten. I was shocked, despite his symptoms. She drained some fluid from his abdomen, and told us there's nothing we can do, except to allow him to enjoy the time he has, and to bring him in when his quality of life is gone. 

She said FIP is more common in kittens, and since he had tests before we rescued Nina, we know he was fine 2 years ago, and has not been around another cat since. He was due for some vaccines, but the Doctor didn't give him any, and she didn't charge us 1/3 of what we expected, so I think she believes his time is very limited. I was not feeling well at all, so my husband took her, and kept in touch over the phone. I just tried to call the vet, but the office is closed. Unlike Toby, who is young, this hit Blueberry fast and hard. Now I'll just ask you to pray that he has some happy times left. He's my little gentleman kitty. God bless him.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, Jeanie, I'm so sorry. atback I'm thinking of Blueberry and sending positive thoughts your way. I'm sure all the time he spends with you are happy times. Big, big hugs.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, Jeannie, I'm so sorry.

All my thoughts and prayers that you have a warm, gentle time with him before makes that final crossing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Jeanie.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, Jeanie, I'm so sorry! (((BIG HUGS)))
I'll pray for the kitty guardian angels to comfort you and Blueberry.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jeanie. I'll pray for your family.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for Blueberry, Nina (who is missing him) and for you who loves him so much. This is terrible, and I do not know what to say. I would be reeling if one of my cats were given this diagnosis after such impeccable care. I know this will be a very difficult time for you, because you know what is coming. I am sorry and I offer my sincerest condolences on his diagnosis and I hope you and your family (including pets) are able to have some good quality of life times with him before he has to go. 
No one wants to see anyone lose their loved pet.
h


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Jeanie, I am so sorry. I will pray for you and your family. <<<<<<<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie Im speechless. Tears. My heart goes out to you and Blueberry. The only consolation I feel is Blueberry has you to journey thru this with. I know you will take the utmost care while dealing with this.

Its a disturbing disease. We had two kittens with it, that came into our rescue. The trouble is with this disease most vets arent experienced in dealing with it. Unfamilar with it. Test on small kittens are so inconclusive weve found. 

If I had any advice Id try homopathic remedies to try to use while dealing with it. Conventional treatments are not a help has been our experience.

I had a kitten that I was scared she had it. She had a almost non existant immune system. Was not energectic. Ringworm wouldnt let go and was taking over her body. Bloated tummy. We tested her and it was negative but that means nothing. Its hard to determine. I had sleepless nights worrying because symtoms were there. But we could never get a test that verified it. She did do a turn around when I started using homopathic remedies on her and now she is in a loving happy home.

One of my older foster friends who doesnt use computers had a second kitten with FIP. I researched it for her and printed out the research on it. She brought it to the vet and he wanted what i had found cuz he didnt know alot of what I had dug up. He wanted to share it with the others in the practise at their weekly meeting. Vets just dont encounter this disease. 

Your are in my prayers. Im so so sorry. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am just so sorry







about this news for you and Blueberry, Jeanie! I hope you can give him some joyful peaceful times. 

Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jeanie. . How awful for you.

[[[[big hugs]]]]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry, poor Blueberry


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

So so sorry


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry Jeanie. Sending you much love and warm hugs.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Jeanie! I'm so sorry! Big (((HUGS))) to you and Blueberry! atback


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jeannie! What a terrible shock! I hope that you and blueberry enjoy your time together, and know that Blueberry has had a wonderful life with you, filled with love and happiness. Hugs to you and Nina.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all for your kindness. It means so much to know that you care about my baby boy. God bless.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Blueberry. I hope all of your time together will be peaceful. 

I would suggest that you search for some of your own answers to questions you may have about how to best help him. My experience with my FeLV+ cats is that many vets do not take the time or have the inclination to go the extra mile for the cats with FIP/FIV/FeLV. Special on-line groups with people who have been there often offer better advise then all but the very best veterinarians.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hang in there, Jeanie.







I'll be thinking of you and your kitty family.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Blueberry Jeanie. I wish they would find a cure for this terrible disease.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this, Jeanie  I was shocked when I read the diagnosis. I had no idea that the virus could lay dormant all these years.

I know how difficult this is for you. Losing a beloved pet is heartbreaking. I am glad that you have some time to shower Blueberry with lots of extra love and care. You will be able to say goodbye and tell him how much he means to you. I remember holding my Snickers on the day he was to be put to sleep and end his suffering. It hurt so much, but I was glad to be there for him and hold him one last time.

It is so hard, but at least you will be able to look back and know that you gave him the very best. Big hugs to you atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all. Your kindness touches my heart.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Lisa 216 said:


> I was shocked when I read the diagnosis. I had no idea that the virus could lay dormant all these years.


FIP starts as a virus that many cats carry and mutates somewhere along the line. It's not known what causes the mutation, but it typically happens in the very young and the very old or cats with compromised immune system. I wouldn't consider Blueberry very old at 11 and doesn't have immune issues as far as I remember, so I was surprised to read this as well.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Jeanie I am so sorry, ya'll are in my thoughts.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Jeanie. It's shocking, isn't it, when something like this comes on so suddenly and when you least expected it. All my best for helping Blueberry . . . He's been a lucky kitty to have you as his family for all these years.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

We're here for you. All of us.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

May they bring comfort, peace, and joy, to you and Blueberry.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs))


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You are all so very considerate. You're his angels now.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with both you and Blueberry during this difficult time. I know that Blueberry knows that you are doing everything you can for him. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

It's awful... Big hugs to you... atback I went throught the same thing when my beautiful Kiki past away because of FIP 13 years ago... she was also 11 years old and never got out of the house so I know how sad you must feel...


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

""hugs""


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sending hugs. prayers and gentle pets!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're all so very kind.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

How are things Jeanie?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's about the same. Merry is sending me some ideas to keep him more comfortable, and I ordered the book she recommended. I'm just hoping I can do something for him. He's not eating as much, and, although he is napping with me and likes to be with me, he's spending more time than usual by himself, under the furniture. 

Nina seems puzzled that he doesn't want to play.  I spent a lot of time researching the disease, and although it's contagious, according to the sources I found, she will probably not get ill. It's a sad waiting game, full of kisses and "I love you, my beautiful Blueberry." The tears are always close and want to take over. Some sources say he might have two weeks; other say as long as two months. I'm dreading that day, but mostly I'm sad he's sad and puzzled. God bless him.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, Jeanie, I still don't know what to say.  It must be a very sad and confusing time for all of you. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor Blueberry and Nina. They must be so confused about what is going on.

You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you for caring. I tell Blueberry that you all care. He might not understand the words, but I think he understands the tone of my voice. 

I'm so grateful that God loves His little creatures.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Giant Hugs for you, Jeanie, and lots of gentle, loving petting for Blueberry. atback 
Know that God takes care of his sweet felines in wonderful ways, that are beyond our comprehension.

Prayers continue for you both.


----------

